# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  El 25 de noviembre del 2011, se cumplen 50 años de las inundaciones de Sevilla

## jlois

El amigo Embalses al 100% ya se había hecho eco de la noticia en el foro del Guadalquivir.

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...s-Sevilla-1961


Tal día como hoy, de 1961, una catástrofe ocurría en Sevilla. Se produjo la rotura del muro de contención del arroyo Tamarguillo, entre la avenida de Kansas City y la carretera de Carmona, muy cerca de la antigua Estación de Santa Justa. Más de 125.000 sevillanos resultaron afectados por la gran inundación, ya que las aguas incontroladas llegaron hasta la Plaza de España, Prado de San Sebastián y la Puerta de Jerez, así como a otros barrios próximos.

http://www.abcdesevilla.es/hemerotec...210172917.html


La Operación Clavel fue una campaña de auxilio a los damnificados por las inundaciones que tuvieron lugar en Sevilla (España) el 25 de noviembre del año 1961, como consecuencia del desbordamiento del arroyo Tamarguillo, afluente del Guadalquivir. Estuvo organizada por Manuel Zuasti, director de la emisora Radio España y el periodista Bobby Deglané. Culminó con una caravana de 142 camiones, acompañados por unos 150 turismos y 82 motos que transportaban alimentos, enseres y juguetes para las personas afectadas. Esta caravana partió de Madrid el 18 de diciembre de 1961, e hizo su entrada en Sevilla en medio de una enorme expectación el 19 de diciembre de 1961 a las 14 horas.

A las 13 horas 20 minutos de ese día, en un lugar situado entonces a las afueras de Sevilla, en la autopista de San Pablo, muy cerca de donde actualmente se encuentra el Palacio de Deportes de Sevilla, una avioneta que había despegado aquella misma mañana del aeródromo de Cuatro Vientos en Madrid y acompañaba a la caravana, realizó un vuelo rasante sobre la multitud presumiblemente para tomar fotografías, enredándose durante esta maniobra con unos cables de alta tensión, precipitándose contra el público y provocando un aparatoso accidente en el que murieron en un primer momento 20 personas y mas de 100 resultaron heridas de diferente consideración, algunas muy graves. Todos los actos festivos previstos quedaron suspendidos, aunque la entrega de socorros se realizó según lo proyectado.


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operaci%C3%B3n_Clavel

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias Jose Luis por colgar el reportaje y es bueno recordar el pasado.
Desde aquellos días hasta hoy hemos aprendido mucho, ahora mismo estamos exportando conocimientos por muchas partes del mundo.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## jlois

No soy el más indicado para comentar en este tema, sabiendo que sois muchos los que vivís en la zona y que a buen seguro, más de alguno tiene familia que ha pasado por este trance. Todas las inundaciones son agresivas y no conocen límites a la fuerza destructora del agua, cuando esta no se halla contenida o canalizada en su correcta forma. Como tu bien dices , amigo  Frfmfrfm, se ha aprendido mucho sobre estos episodios y a buen seguro aun se puede seguir en esa senda, intentando anticiparse a los acontecimientos.
Hoy he conversado con un colega radioaficionado que tiene sus años y recuerda como en sus tiempos mozos, las emisoras y sobretodo , los operadores de aquellos equipos, tuvieron un importante papel en la ayuda que se pudo gestionar en un primer momento. Aunque , esto ya lo tenía yo bastante claro, ya que la radioafición y la protección civil , han sido cuestiones que han ido mucho de la mano y más aun cuando las tragedias les han obligado a dar el máximo de sus posibilidades.

http://www.ea7urs.es/URE%20Sevilla%20Historia.htm

Estamos en Noviembre , de 1961 y la suerte le habia dado la espalda a Sevilla  los muros de defensa del arroyo del tamarguillo se rompian el dia 25 y Sevilla entera se inundo , quedandose mas de treinta mil familias sin hogar y una Sevilla que recordaba a Venecia , barcas por el casco historico o por la calle Oriente ( Luis Montoto ) 
Pero la tragedia llama a la tragedia se organizo la llamada Operacion Clavel desde Madrid cuyo objeto era paliar la situacion de necesidad estrema en que habian quedado muhcos sevillanos y lo que fue planeado como una festiva cabalgata de ayuda acabo en otro drama pues una de las avionetas que sobrevolaba el evento se precipito sobre la muchedumbre y murieron en Diciembre de aquel año veinte personas y mas de un centenar de heridos .- 

La cosa no habia terminado pues en enero de 1962 Sevilla fue castigada por una terribles lluvias torrenciales y nuevas inundaciones .donde veinte mil personas fueron evacudas de Sevilla y su provincia , quedando anegadas mas de treinta mil hectareas , y tres mil viviendas, con la destruccion de mas de quinientas chavolas  y mil doscientas seriamente dañadas , ademas  de que cuarenta y seis mil obreros perdieron sus puesto de trabajo, en una epoca en la que no se sabia lo que era el paro .- 

Pues bien la situacion fue tan absolutamente tragica que el gobierno tuvo que intervenir , para paliar economicamente tal cúmulo de adversidades y como ocurriera en inundaciones de Valencia o Barcelona recurrio a la financiaicon a traves de la filatelia y emitio una serie de sellos , en 1963 bajo el lema "Ayuda a Sevilla" , que se emitieron atencion , en el entonces provincia del Sahara Español  cuya capital era El Aaium . Ya pocos recuerdan que en 1975 el entonces llamado "Sahara español" era una provincia española habitada por ciudadanos de nacionalidad española. .- 

http://www.galeon.com/juliodominguez/2003/ayse.html

La catástrofe originada por el arroyo Tamarguillo y sus efectos directos e indirectos a lo largo de diecisiete años (1961-1977), constituye el hecho más trascendente del siglo XX para Sevilla, y es la referencia histórica máxima para poder valorar la metamorfosis desarrollada en todos los aspectos de la vida ciudadana.

 En diecisiete años fueron radicales, a veces traumáticos, los cambios en el urbanismo y la arquitectura, en la carta urbana, en la expansión de las barriadas sociales, en la ruina del caserío histórico, en las dolorosas vivencias residenciales con el paso del corral de vecinos al piso social, en las rupturas generacionales, en la desaparición de la industria ancestral, en la expansión ideológica de las izquierdas y del sindicalismo de clases. Unas circunstancias que condicionaron la evolución de la Transición Política de 1975.

 Pero sobre todo, fueron los efectos humanos los que dieron carácter a una generación de sevillanos que, supervivientes de una guerra civil y de una larga posguerra, tuvieron que enfrentarse al reto de sacrificarse en beneficio de sus hijos.

“ Tamarguillo. Metamorfosis de Sevilla, 1961-1977 ” de Nicolás Salas 

http://www.gelannoticias.com/libros.htm

Sevilla, como los sevillanos es una ciudad que no conoce el termino medio, y en lo que al agua se refiere, o nos morimos de sed o nos ahogamos, como nos está ocurriendo en esto días. Que el cielo se abra de par en par diluviando, y como consecuencia de ello se desborden nuestros ríos el Guadalquivir,  el Tamarguillo, o el Guadaira ,no es nuevo  por lo que por poco, no se colocan entre los títulos de nuestra ciudad el de inundable.- 
A mediados del siglo XVII, concretamente en 1649 según nos cuentas los cronistas, llovió tanto en una Semana Santa que no salió ninguna cofradía .Afortunadamente en aquel tiempo no existía la televisión ,para que nuestro paisano José Antonio Maldonado, no tuviera que dar tan desalentadora noticias a los capillitas de la época. En el siglo XVIII , en 1796 y para ser mas exacto el 28 de Diciembre y a las nueve de la mañana el Guadalquivir se desbordó , como así reza en estas crónicas callejeras ,que son nuestros lienzos sitos en la calle Conde Torrejón num 2 y Alfonso XII num 62- 

En el siglo XIX , siguen las lluvias , los desbordamientos y en los años 1856, 1876 y 1892, según reza en lapidas de nuestra Torre del Oro .. De esta última inundación, también queda constancia en la orilla de Triana concretamente en la calle Betis num 59, en la calle Castilla y en el Callejón de la Inquisición y por cierto en esta ocasión fue a las siete de la mañana- 

No deja de ser curioso que estas grandes riadas coincidan con la demolición de nuestras murallas musulmanas - Sevilla fue una ciudad amurallada hasta mediados del siglo XIX, intactas desde la primera mitad del siglo XII, ya que San Fernando entro por la puerta sin necesidad de hacer estragos en las defensas - haciendo de dique histórico contra un enemigo natural y climatológico, las riadas.- 

Llegamos a nuestro siglo actual y la primera inundación se produce en 1917 en este caso protagonizado por el Guadaíra afectado a todo los terrenos que con posterioridad seria la Exposición Americana de 1929. En Marzo de 1924 hay otra riada importante, pero lo mas grave quedaban por venir coincidiendo con la pre y post Guerra (in)Civil, concretamente en Febrero  de 1936, afectando a mas de diez mil hogares sevillanos y en Febrero de 1947, en los llamados "años del hambre" siendo las zonas mas castigadas Triana y la Alameda .- 

Quizás la mas cruenta de todas las riadas fue la última . En Noviembre de 1961 el Tamarguillo se desbordó, como consecuencia de que cayeron en Sevilla en un corto espacio de tiempo trescientos litro por metro cuadrado, afectando a barrios enteros, La Calzada, el Cerro del Aguila, San Bernardo, El Fontanal , el Tiro de Línea, la Puerta Jerez, llegando el agua hasta la Campana. La cosa fue tan grave que declararon Sevilla zona catastrófica. Fueron tantos los sevillanos que se quedaron sin hogar que se organizó un mes mas tarde, una cabalgata que partió desde Madrid la llamada Operación Clavel ,capitaneada por el popular locutor de radio Boby Deglané , que acabaría en tragedia como consecuencia de un accidente aéreo .Dado los medios de comunicación, de la época no queda constancia en azulejos ni lapidas de estos trágicos sucesos, provocados por la lluvias.  

Hoy cualquiera - en el mejor sentido de la palabra- sabe perfectamente los que es un anticiclón, una borrasca, , las líneas isobaras, y  el Meteosat  no tiene secretos , para él y es mas ,atienden a los partes meteorológicos con avidez , como si tuviera una finca plantada de pipa o de algodón. Estas consultas meteorológicas se agudizan notablemente con la llegada de la Cuaresma y se extreman en las vísperas del Domingo de Ramos . algunos ha llegado a solicitar al Consejo de Cofradías que lancen un satélite meteorológico propio que podría llamarse "Trabajadera II" o Esparto IV, que informe de las zonas de bajas presiones en San Gonzalo o en San Antonio Abad .- 

Bromas a parte esperemos que mañana brille el Sol y María Santísima de la Estrella , no tenga que hacer honor a su sobrenombre de Valiente.- 


http://www.galeon.hispavista.com/jul...eg/6riadas.htm

----------


## frfmfrfm

El gigantesco tanque de tormentas de la Alameda de Hércules ya está en funcionamiento
Sábado, 15-08-09

El primer tanque de tormentas de Sevilla quedó ayer inaugurado en la Alameda de Hércules por el alcalde Alfredo Sánchez Monteseirín y el consejero delegado de Emasesa, Manuel Marchena, tras dos años y medio de espera. La inversión de las obras ha sido de una cantidad próxima a 1.900.000 euros, reduciéndose el coste de 4 millones de euros con el aprovechamiento de la instalación de la boca de metro abandonada que allá por los años 70 se dejó sin finalizar.

La función principal de este depósito hidráulico es encauzar las aguas pluviales en momentos de fuertes lluvias y evitar las inundaciones en esta zona (uno de los puntos de menor cota topográfica), históricamente afectada por la falta de capacidad de las redes de saneamiento.
Así, un tanque de tormenta consiste en dedicar una cierta superficie de terreno, con su correspondiente capacidad de almacenamiento, para retener parte del volumen que aportan las escorrentías de las precipitaciones a la red de saneamiento y reducir por laminación y almacenamiento los caudales pico. Se trata de hacer circular por la red el caudal máximo que ésta permite sin que llegue a su saturacíon.

Este tanque se encuentra bajo la rasante de la Alameda, con una estructura de planta circular de 24.75 metros de diámetro, una profundidad de 24 metros y un volumen de explotación de 11.500 metros cuadrados, suponiendo un importante reto en la búsqueda de las soluciones técnicas y el proceso de instalación. Emasesa también tiene en uso un tanque de tormentas en la plaza de Félix de la Fuente en Dos Hermanas con un volumen de 6.300 metros cúbicos. Además, están proyectados tres depósitos más, dos en la capital; uno en la Avenida Kansas City, frente al polodeportivo San Pablo, y un segundo en la avenida Alcalde Luis Uruñuela, ambos bajo el caudal del Tamarguillo. El tercero se ubicará en el municipio de Alcalá de Guadaíra, en el Parque Centro.

http://www.abcdesevilla.es/20090815/...-20090815.html

Gracias Jose Luis por recordarme la historia que no debemos olvidar.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por estos textos jlois.
Yo vivo a 150 metros de la Ronda del Tamarguillo, bajo la cual como su nombre indica, pasa el arroyo Tamarguillo. A este hace unos 5 años a la altura del Centro Comercial Los Arcos, se le hizo un recauzamiento, metiéndole tubos de más de 4 metros de diámetro, para evitar problemas con las lluvias, ya que ese mismo año por culpa de una tormenta que dejó unos 130L/m2 en hora y media, había estaba al borde del desbordamiento.

En aquella época, el arroyo no estaba soterrado aún, por lo que los alrededores eran aún más vulnerables a las inundaciones. Esta zona en la que vivo, Cerro del Águila, fue una de las más afectadas, he estado preguntando a vecinos que llevan muchos años viviendo aquí y algunos no quieren ni recordar aquel 25 de Noviembre de 1961.

"El agua llegó a alcanzar más de dos metros de altura, estuvimos más de dos días en la parte alta de la casa"-. Me contaban ayer por la tarde.

"Nos quedamos sin nada, el taller se me llenó de agua hasta arriba"-. Me decía otro de los ancianos.

No pude dejar de pensar en lo que llegaron a pasar esas personas, por lo que me contaron, por la cara que ponían o por el simple hecho de que algunos ni quisieron recordar aquel. 

Por suerte ahora, el arroyo soterrado, parece no representar ningún peligro, pero no nos engañemos, recordad lo que pasó en Écija, o quedaos con el simple dato que en este segundo invierno de lluvias, el arroyo alcanzó su cota máxima y estuvo dos días en "riesgo de desbordamiento". Yo no me puedo imaginar, lo que puede ser un arroyo soterrado desbordado y además de esta magnitud.

En este barrio hemos sufrido en los últimos años varias inundaciones de un afluente del Tamarguillo, que baja por la Avenida Hytasa y cuyo actual cauce no es más que la red de alcantarillado, que yo nos ha demostrado que no da a basto cuando llueve fuerte y que revienta bajando un río por la avenida y que toda el agua va a parar a nuestro barrio alcanzando más de 30 cm de altura.

Saludos.

----------


## jlois

Interesante relato, amigo Embalses al 100%, sin duda que nosotros tenemos un punto de vista muy diferente de aquellos que lo vivieron en persona y que por una causa u otra, lo han pasado. Es para tomar buena nota y reflexionar con mucha seriedad, pues los planes que se realizan para contener las crecidas, en muchas ocasiones se ejecutan de una forma que raya el mínimo exigible. 
Lo cierto es que la efemérides en cuestión no ha sido tratada con la importancia que debería habérsele dado, al menos esa es mi humilde impresión, pero claro, la actualidad se define por otros derroteros que no son material de estudio en este foro.
Estaremos atentos a las crecidas de los ríos pues la fuerza que llevan esas aguas, en muchas ocasiones , está demasiado infravalorada.

----------


## embalses al 100%

No he tenido mucho tiempo, con los exámenes esta semana, pero os voy a dejar imágenes de aquella inundación que sufrió Sevilla:



Fuente:Blog Sevilla Metrópoli Útopica.

Esta me gusta:


Fuente: La Palangana Mecánica





Fuente: galeon.com

Y del foro Skycrapercity...:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y os dejo otra tanda del foro Sevilla21:

Constitución:


La Campana:


C/Amor de Dios:




Ahí esta ahora el Corte Ingles del centro de Sevilla:


Helicóptero del Ejercito:


Calle Feria:


Calle Oriente:

----------


## jlois

Uno observa esas imágenes y por más que hoy en día sigan existiendo episodios parecidos o incluso más graves, retransmitidos en directo y a todo color, estas imágenes en blanco y negro imprimen mucho sufrimiento y la impotencia ante una enorme calamidad como la que aquí aconteció. Gracias, amigo Embalses al 100% por compartir con todos nosotros esas vistas de gran interés.

----------


## perdiguera

En este país ha habido muchos episodios de este tipo: Tous valencia, Murcia, Málaga, Sevilla, Badajoz, Bilbao, y muchos más etcéteras .                 
Aún así las imágenes ponen los pelos de punta.
Gracias embalses.

----------

